# Looking for template bushing guides for Ryobi 2 HP 10-Amp Plunge Base Router-RE180PL1



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Does any one know if there are any template bushing guides for a Ryobi 2 HP 10-Amp Plunge Base Router-RE180PL1G out there somewhere a guy could buy?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this router...
Factory Reconditioned Ryobi ZRRE180PL1G 10 Amp 2 Peak HP Plunge Router

according to Ryobi... no..
perhaps after market...


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. The after market it was. Just found a base plate that uses the standard guide bushing and fits the Ryobi at Lee Valley Tools. Life is good again I'll be making saw dust soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Just so happens that I am in the final stage of having made an extended router base the will accept the 1-3/8" template guides that will allow you to mounter your router to it and wah-la! If you interested you can visit Imaginegrove .com - A Source for Woodworking Techniques and Creativity
and get on the waiting list. In the mean time what is the diameter of the Ryobi's template socket. I have some odd style one that I will never use since I transitioned to the 1-3/8" style. Let me know and glad to help.
Scott


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Scott; welcome!


----------

